
Yelp lays off 1k workers, furloughs 1,100 - thanhhaimai
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/04/09/yelp-lays-off-1000-workers-furloughs-1100-to-make-severe-cost-reductions-amid-coronavirus-pandemic/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22822784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22822784)

------
johntiger1
Wow, how did they decide between lay off and furlough?

